
The Ten Commandments of Unicode - nickb
http://cafe.elharo.com/programming/the-ten-commandments-of-unicode/
======
xirium
From the article: Thou shalt steer clear of the private use area.

Due to the necessity of fonts requiring code points, the private use area is
becoming a de facto fictional language area:
<http://www.evertype.com/standards/csur/index.html>

